# linux-doom3: vertex array problem



## snes-addict (Feb 15, 2009)

Alright, so I finally bought Doom 3 the other day, quickly installed the games/linux-doom3 port, and copied over the necessary .pk4 files.

The only problem is, Doom3 fails to fully start up. I've read reports of this elsewhere on the Internet, yet I've found no viable solutions. Below, I have posted the full terminal output:

```
DOOM 1.3.1.1304 linux-x86 Jan 16 2007 21:58:02
found interface eth0 - 192.168.1.103/255.255.255.0
found interface lo0 - loopback
couldn't stat exe path link /proc/6271/exe
------ Initializing File System ------
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/game00.pk4 with checksum 0xf07eb555
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/game01.pk4 with checksum 0x51c6981f
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak000.pk4 with checksum 0x28d208f1
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak001.pk4 with checksum 0x40244be0
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak002.pk4 with checksum 0xc51ecdcd
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak003.pk4 with checksum 0xcd79d028
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak004.pk4 with checksum 0x765e4f8b
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak005.pk4 with checksum 0x8ffc3621
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak006.pk4 with checksum 0x95b65ab
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak007.pk4 with checksum 0x666bdb3c
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak008.pk4 with checksum 0x23ae5993
Current search path:
/home/ken/.doom3/base
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak008.pk4 (3 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak007.pk4 (38 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak006.pk4 (48 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak005.pk4 (63 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak004.pk4 (5137 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak003.pk4 (4676 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak002.pk4 (6120 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak001.pk4 (8972 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak000.pk4 (2698 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/game01.pk4 (2 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/game00.pk4 (2 files)
game DLL: 0x0 in pak: 0x0
Addon pk4s:
file system initialized.
--------------------------------------
----- Initializing Decls -----
------------------------------
------- Initializing renderSystem --------
using ARB renderSystem
renderSystem initialized.
--------------------------------------
5206 strings read from strings/english.lang
Couldn't open journal files
execing editor.cfg
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec DoomConfig.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
5206 strings read from strings/english.lang
----- Initializing Sound System ------
sound system initialized.
--------------------------------------
----- R_InitOpenGL -----
Setup X display connection
dlopen(libGL.so.1)
Initializing OpenGL display
Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
DGA DirectVideo Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
Free86-VidModeExtension Activated at 640x480
Using 8/8/8 Color bits, 8 Alpha bits, 24 depth, 8 stencil display.
GL_RENDERER: GeForce 8200M G/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_INGR_blend_func_separate GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_fog_distance GL_NV_fragment_program_option GL_NV_fragment_program2 GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc GL_NV_texture_env_combine4 GL_NV_texture_rectangle GL_NV_vertex_program2_option GL_NV_vertex_program3 GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SGIX_depth_texture GL_SGIX_shadow GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays GL_SUN_slice_accum 

------- Input Initialization -------
XKB extension: compile time 0x1:0x0, runtime 0x1:0x0: OK
XKB extension present on server ( 0x1:0x0 )
------------------------------------
dlopen(libasound.so.2)
dlopen(libasound.so.2) failed: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Alsa is not available
----------- Alsa Shutdown ------------
--------------------------------------
------ OSS Sound Initialization ------
opened sound device '/dev/dsp'
ioctl SNDCTL_SYSINFO failed: Invalid argument
this ioctl is only available in OSS/Linux implementation. If you run OSS/Free, don't bother./dev/dsp - bit rate: 16, channels: 2, frequency: 44100
allocated a mix buffer of 16384 bytes
--------------------------------------
...using GL_ARB_multitexture
...using GL_ARB_texture_env_combine
...using GL_ARB_texture_cube_map
...using GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3
...using GL_ARB_texture_env_add
...using GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two
...using GL_ARB_texture_compression
...using GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc
...using GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic
   maxTextureAnisotropy: 16.000000
...using GL_EXT_texture_lod
...using GL_1.4_texture_lod_bias
X..GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette not found
...using GL_EXT_texture3D
...using GL_EXT_stencil_wrap
X..GL_NV_register_combiners not found
X..GL_EXT_stencil_two_side not found
X..GL_ATI_separate_stencil not found
X..GL_ATI_fragment_shader not found
X..GL_ATI_text_fragment_shader not found
X..GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object not found
...using GL_ARB_vertex_program
...using GL_ARB_fragment_program
X..EXT_depth_bounds_test not found
---------- R_NV20_Init ----------
Not available.
----------- R200_Init -----------
Not available.
---------- R_ARB2_Init ----------
Available.
---------------------------------
----- R_ReloadARBPrograms -----
glprogs/test.vfp
glprogs/test.vfp
glprogs/interaction.vfp
glprogs/interaction.vfp
glprogs/bumpyEnvironment.vfp
glprogs/bumpyEnvironment.vfp
glprogs/ambientLight.vfp
glprogs/ambientLight.vfp
glprogs/shadow.vp
glprogs/R200_interaction.vp
glprogs/nv20_bumpAndLight.vp
glprogs/nv20_diffuseColor.vp
glprogs/nv20_specularColor.vp
glprogs/nv20_diffuseAndSpecularColor.vp
glprogs/environment.vfp
glprogs/environment.vfp
glprogs/arbVP_glasswarp.txt: File not found
glprogs/arbFP_glasswarp.txt: File not found
-------------------------------
WARNING: vertex array range in virtual memory (SLOW)
signal caught: Segmentation fault
si_code 1
Trying to exit gracefully..
Shutting down sound hardware
------ OSS Sound Shutdown ------
close sound device
--------------------------------
idRenderSystem::Shutdown()
```

It appears that my problem is related to the message "vertex array range in virtual memory (SLOW)", but I'm not certain of this. I also have a fairly recent ports tree installed (updated from about 2 weeks ago).

Does anyone have experience with this problem?

(I'll post my dmesg in the next post since it appears that adding it to this current post breaches the 'post character limit')


----------



## snes-addict (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are my system specs courtesy of dmesg:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Wed Jan 28 21:43:41 CST 2009
    ken@klappy.paradise.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/KLAPPY
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Athlon Dual-Core QL-62 (2000.02-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x200f31  Stepping = 1
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x2001<SSE3,CX16>
  AMD Features=0xea500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x131f<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,Prefetch,<b9>,<b12>>
  Cores per package: 2
real memory  = 1877803008 (1790 MB)
avail memory = 1818505216 (1734 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <HPQOEM SLIC-MPC>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
acpi0: <HPQOEM SLIC-MPC> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x2a> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 25000000 Hz quality 900
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> port 0x1a00-0x1aff at device 1.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 1.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <processor> at device 1.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 1.4 (no driver attached)
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xc0006000-0xc0006fff irq 17 at device 2.0 on pci0
ohci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <nVidia OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xc0007000-0xc00070ff irq 17 at device 2.1 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb1: EHCI version 1.0
usb1: companion controller, 15 ports each: usb0
usb1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb1: USB revision 2.0
uhub1: <nVidia EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ohci1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xc0008000-0xc0008fff irq 16 at device 4.0 on pci0
ohci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
usb2: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb2: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci1
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: <nVidia OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xc0007400-0xc00074ff irq 16 at device 4.1 on pci0
ehci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usb3: EHCI version 1.0
usb3: companion controller, 15 ports each: usb2
usb3: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
usb3: USB revision 2.0
uhub3: <nVidia EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
atapci0: <nVidia nForce MCP77 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x30c0-0x30cf at device 6.0 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <NVidia (Unknown) High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xc0000000-0xc0003fff irq 19 at device 7.0 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 8.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
atapci1: <nVidia ATA controller> port 0x30f0-0x30f7,0x30e4-0x30e7,0x30e8-0x30ef,0x30e0-0x30e3,0x30d0-0x30df mem 0xc0004000-0xc0005fff irq 20 at device 9.0 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata3: [ITHREAD]
nfe0: <NVIDIA nForce MCP77 Networking Adapter> port 0x30f8-0x30ff mem 0xc0009000-0xc0009fff,0xc0007c00-0xc0007cff,0xc0007800-0xc000780f irq 21 at device 10.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on nfe0
rlphy0: <RTL8201L 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
nfe0: Ethernet address: 00:1f:16:47:6e:b8
nfe0: [FILTER]
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 11.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x4000-0x407f mem 0xc1000000-0xc1ffffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xc4000000-0xc5ffffff irq 23 at device 0.0 on pci2
nvidia0: <GeForce 8200M G> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
nvidia0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
nvidia0: [ITHREAD]
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 22 at device 20.0 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
ath0: <Atheros 5424/2424> mem 0xc2000000-0xc200ffff irq 22 at device 0.0 on pci7
ath0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: unable to attach hardware; HAL status 13
device_attach: ath0 attach returned 6
acpi_button1: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xce800-0xcffff,0xdc000-0xdffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
acd0: DVDR <Slimtype DVD A DS8A2S-A/6H63> at ata2-master UDMA33
ad6: 238475MB <Seagate ST9250827AS 3.AHC> at ata3-master UDMA33
pcm0: <HDA Codec: Conexant (Unknown)>
pcm0: <HDA Driver Revision: 20080420_0052>
acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 
acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
cd0 at ata2 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <Slimtype DVD A  DS8A2S-A 6H63> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 33.000MB/s transfers
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad6s2a
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
linux: pid 6180 (doom.x86): ioctl fd=18, cmd=0x5801 ('X',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 6238 (doom.x86): ioctl fd=18, cmd=0x5801 ('X',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 6241 (doom.x86): ioctl fd=18, cmd=0x5801 ('X',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 6244 (doom.x86): ioctl fd=18, cmd=0x5801 ('X',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 6271 (doom.x86): ioctl fd=18, cmd=0x5801 ('X',1) is not implemented
```


----------



## ale (Feb 15, 2009)

It seems that you are using nvidia-driver, am I correct?
Is xorg properly configured?
It seems that you have not linprocfs mounted, am I correct?
If so try `# mount -t linprocfs linprocfs /compat/linux/proc`.


----------



## ale (Feb 15, 2009)

What is the output of `$ glxinfo 2>/dev/null | egrep "rendering|vendor"` ?
This is what I get
	
	



```
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
```
I have a lousy 8500 GT and linux-doom3 is working for me.
Are you running compiz or something?

I also think that a notebook can't be used as gaming platform, especially from doom3 or quake4.
Maybe I'm wrong, but I think that even you will be able to start it, you will not get enough fps.

Do you have other games/linux-* installed?
You can try with games/linux-enemyterritory which is free to download and play.
Doom3 requires more powerful hw, but trying et we can test your configurations.


----------



## Djn (Feb 15, 2009)

And if you don't have it, glxinfo is in graphics/mesa-demos .


----------



## snes-addict (Feb 15, 2009)

I did not originally have linprocfs mounted, but I do now. It hasn't appeared to help. Xorg seems to be properly configured (everything else appears to work correctly, at least, and yes I am using the nvidia-driver), and I don't have any other Linux binary-only games. I _do_ have openarena, which runs perfectly. From what I've found over Internet searches, the 8200M _should_ support Doom3 enough to run it.

I am not running any compositing effects like compiz, but I am using KDE4.1, albeit without "desktop effects" as they are called in KDE's System Settings. The presence of KDE doesn't seem to affect the status of Doom3, as it will crash in twm, or even without a window manager.

I'm in the process of installing the mesa-demos; I'll report my observations once they're working.

PS - here's what my xorg.conf looks like:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	RgbPath      "/usr/local/share/X11/rgb"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "xtrap"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor1"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nvidia"
	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
	BoardName   "Unknown Board"
	BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card1"
	Driver      "nvidia"
	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
	BoardName   "Unknown Board"
	BusID       "PCI:0:1:3"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth 24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400" "320x240"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen1"
	Device     "Card1"
	Monitor    "Monitor1"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## gnemmi (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't know to what extent it could be of any help, but according to the nvidia FreeBSD driver README, you should remove the following line from your xorg.conf file:


```
Load "dri"
```

http://us.download.nvidia.com/freebsd/180.29/README/chapter-04-section-02.html


----------



## ale (Feb 15, 2009)

gnemmi said:
			
		

> you should remove the following line from your xorg.conf file:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That's correct.
I had to explicitly disable dri in my xorg.conf adding 
	
	



```
Disable "dri"
```
 as in the past it was loaded even without the load line.
I don't know if this has been fixed, anyway having it doesn't hurt.


----------



## snes-addict (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, this is certainly intesting; I had taken all of the measures proposed in this thread to no avail.

I then decided to let go of this problem temporarily as it was driving me crazy, not to mention the increasing loads of homework being dealt at school. Eventually, I noticed that OpenBSD had turned to 4.5-current, and as a result of my excitement I wiped my initial FreeBSD slice and set up a dual-boot environment for both OpenBSD and FreeBSD.

Upon reinstalling FreeBSD from scratch, I resolved to install software only from packages (unless one wasn't provided; eg. Opera).

Since I have been on spring break, I decided to give Doom 3 another shot last night; and without taking any special measures or precautions, for some reason, _it worked_. I stayed up until about 1:30 this morning playing it :e.

I have not yet figured out why Doom 3 works now, but I do have a few guesses as to what the problem was. At the moment, my best hypothesis concludes that my recent updating of various X11/OpenGL related ports had possibly messed with something needed by the Nvidia driver (it is correct that the nvidia-driver port installs its own GLX libs, right?). I noticed this especially when trying to install the mesa-demos as suggested by ale and Djn; other OpenGL apps ('openarena' and 'prboom -vidmode gl') began to run noticeably slower, and a few SDL-based games performed as if I were using the basic vesa driver!

Anyways, sorry for the delay on this reply, especially for anyone who may have had the same problem.


----------



## snes-addict (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's the console output for linux-doom3 on my system:

```
DOOM 1.3.1.1304 linux-x86 Jan 16 2007 21:58:02
found interface eth0 - SIOCGIFADDR failed: Cannot assign requested address
found interface lo0 - loopback
couldn't stat exe path link /proc/971/exe
------ Initializing File System ------
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/game00.pk4 with checksum 0xf07eb555
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/game01.pk4 with checksum 0x51c6981f
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak000.pk4 with checksum 0x28d208f1
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak001.pk4 with checksum 0x40244be0
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak002.pk4 with checksum 0xc51ecdcd
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak003.pk4 with checksum 0xcd79d028
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak004.pk4 with checksum 0x765e4f8b
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak005.pk4 with checksum 0x8ffc3621
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak006.pk4 with checksum 0x95b65ab
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak007.pk4 with checksum 0x666bdb3c
Loaded pk4 /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak008.pk4 with checksum 0x23ae5993
Current search path:
/home/ken/.doom3/base
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak008.pk4 (3 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak007.pk4 (38 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak006.pk4 (48 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak005.pk4 (63 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak004.pk4 (5137 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak003.pk4 (4676 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak002.pk4 (6120 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak001.pk4 (8972 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/pak000.pk4 (2698 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/game01.pk4 (2 files)
/usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/game00.pk4 (2 files)
game DLL: 0x0 in pak: 0x0
Addon pk4s:
file system initialized.
--------------------------------------
----- Initializing Decls -----
------------------------------
------- Initializing renderSystem --------
using ARB renderSystem
renderSystem initialized.
--------------------------------------
5206 strings read from strings/english.lang
Couldn't open journal files
execing editor.cfg
execing default.cfg
execing DoomConfig.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
5206 strings read from strings/english.lang
----- Initializing Sound System ------
sound system initialized.
--------------------------------------
----- R_InitOpenGL -----
Setup X display connection
dlopen(libGL.so.1)
Initializing OpenGL display
Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
DGA DirectVideo Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
Free86-VidModeExtension Activated at 800x600
Using 8/8/8 Color bits, 8 Alpha bits, 24 depth, 8 stencil display.
GL_RENDERER: GeForce 8200M G/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_window_pos GL_ATI_draw_buffers GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_S3_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_Cg_shader GL_EXT_bindable_uniform GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_instanced GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXTX_framebuffer_mixed_formats GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_EXT_geometry_shader4 GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_gpu_shader4 GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_buffer_object GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_lod GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_EXT_timer_query GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_KTX_buffer_region GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color GL_NV_depth_buffer_float GL_NV_conditional_render GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_fence GL_NV_float_buffer GL_NV_fog_distance GL_NV_fragment_program GL_NV_fragment_program_option GL_NV_fragment_program2 GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage GL_NV_geometry_shader4 GL_NV_gpu_program4 GL_NV_half_float GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_multisample_coverage GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint GL_NV_occlusion_query GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object GL_NV_pixel_data_range GL_NV_point_sprite GL_NV_primitive_restart GL_NV_register_combiners GL_NV_register_combiners2 GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc GL_NV_texture_env_combine4 GL_NV_texture_expand_normal GL_NV_texture_rectangle GL_NV_texture_shader GL_NV_texture_shader2 GL_NV_texture_shader3 GL_NV_transform_feedback GL_NV_transform_feedback2 GL_NV_vertex_array_range GL_NV_vertex_array_range2 GL_NV_vertex_program GL_NV_vertex_program1_1 GL_NV_vertex_program2 GL_NV_vertex_program2_option GL_NV_vertex_program3 GL_NVX_conditional_render GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SGIX_depth_texture GL_SGIX_shadow GL_SUN_slice_accum 

------- Input Initialization -------
XKB extension: compile time 0x1:0x0, runtime 0x1:0x0: OK
XKB extension present on server ( 0x1:0x0 )
------------------------------------
dlopen(libasound.so.2)
dlopen(libasound.so.2) failed: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Alsa is not available
----------- Alsa Shutdown ------------
--------------------------------------
------ OSS Sound Initialization ------
opened sound device '/dev/dsp'
ioctl SNDCTL_SYSINFO failed: Invalid argument
this ioctl is only available in OSS/Linux implementation. If you run OSS/Free, don't bother./dev/dsp - bit rate: 16, channels: 2, frequency: 44100
allocated a mix buffer of 16384 bytes
--------------------------------------
...using GL_ARB_multitexture
...using GL_ARB_texture_env_combine
...using GL_ARB_texture_cube_map
...using GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3
...using GL_ARB_texture_env_add
...using GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two
...using GL_ARB_texture_compression
...using GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc
...using GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic
   maxTextureAnisotropy: 16.000000
...using GL_1.4_texture_lod_bias
X..GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette not found
...using GL_EXT_texture3D
...using GL_EXT_stencil_wrap
...using GL_NV_register_combiners
...using GL_EXT_stencil_two_side
X..GL_ATI_fragment_shader not found
X..GL_ATI_text_fragment_shader not found
...using GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object
...using GL_ARB_vertex_program
...using GL_ARB_fragment_program
...using EXT_depth_bounds_test
```

Because of character limits, I'll post the rest of this below.


----------



## snes-addict (Mar 16, 2009)

```
---------- R_NV20_Init ----------
---------------------------------
----------- R200_Init -----------
Not available.
---------- R_ARB2_Init ----------
Available.
---------------------------------
----- R_ReloadARBPrograms -----
glprogs/test.vfp
glprogs/test.vfp
glprogs/interaction.vfp
glprogs/interaction.vfp
glprogs/bumpyEnvironment.vfp
glprogs/bumpyEnvironment.vfp
glprogs/ambientLight.vfp
glprogs/ambientLight.vfp
glprogs/shadow.vp
glprogs/R200_interaction.vp
glprogs/nv20_bumpAndLight.vp
glprogs/nv20_diffuseColor.vp
glprogs/nv20_specularColor.vp
glprogs/nv20_diffuseAndSpecularColor.vp
glprogs/environment.vfp
glprogs/environment.vfp
glprogs/arbVP_glasswarp.txt: File not found
glprogs/arbFP_glasswarp.txt: File not found
-------------------------------
using ARB_vertex_buffer_object memory
using ARB2 renderSystem
couldn't stat exe path link /proc/971/exe
found DLL in pak file: /usr/local/lib/linux-doom3/base/game01.pk4/gamex86.so
copy gamex86.so to /home/ken/.doom3/base/gamex86.so
--------- Initializing Game ----------
gamename: baseDOOM-1
gamedate: Jan 16 2007
Initializing event system
...473 event definitions
Initializing class hierarchy
...142 classes, 382184 bytes for event callbacks
Initializing scripts
couldn't read /proc/cpuinfo
measured CPU frequency: 2002.65 MHz
Compiled 'removeInitialSplineAngles': 1227.8 ms
---------- Compile stats ----------

Memory usage:
     Strings: 79, 12592 bytes
  Statements: 67875, 1357500 bytes
   Functions: 2109, 250532 bytes
   Variables: 147376 bytes
    Mem used: 2479288 bytes
 Static data: 2277552 bytes
   Allocated: 3284544 bytes
 Thread size: 7068 bytes

...6 aas types
game initialized.
--------------------------------------
-------- Initializing Session --------
session initialized
--------------------------------------
Opening IP socket: localhost:-1
Failed to resolve master0: idnet.ua-corp.com:27650
WARNING: idPort::SendPacket: bad address type NA_BAD - ignored
--- Common Initialization Complete ---
------------- Warnings ---------------
during DOOM 3 initialization...
WARNING: idPort::SendPacket: bad address type NA_BAD - ignored
1 warnings
terminal support enabled ( use +set in_tty 0 to disabled )
pid: 971
GetSystemRam: sysconf _SC_PHYS_PAGES failed
512 MB System Memory
guessing video ram ( use +set sys_videoRam to force ) ..
found XNVCtrl extension 1.16
512 MB Video Memory
Async thread started
```


----------

